
Ask HN: Great books about the moon? - kaycebasques
I&#x27;ve been captivated by our grey friend in the sky lately. Looking for anything you got related to the moon: historical accounts of the moon missions, science books, heck, even sci-fi that revolves heavily around the moon (e.g. The Moon is a Harsh Mistress).
======
japhyr
I am currently reading Moondust: In Search of the Men Who Fell to Earth, by
Andrew Smith. Around 2002, he decided to track down all the people who walked
on the moon and are still living, and ask the basic question, "What do you do
after you've walked on the moon?"

It's a fascinating mix of personal stories, science, and a sense of what it
was like for people from all parts of society to experience the moon frenzy of
the late 60s/ early 70s.

[https://www.amazon.com/Moondust-Search-Men-Fell-
Earth/dp/000...](https://www.amazon.com/Moondust-Search-Men-Fell-
Earth/dp/0007155425)

------
mast
Two suggestions:

Arthur C. Clarke's "A Fall of Moondust".
[https://www.goodreads.com/book/show/149059.A_Fall_of_Moondus...](https://www.goodreads.com/book/show/149059.A_Fall_of_Moondust)

\- This might be a bit dated now, but I remember enjoying it years ago.

Buzz Aldrin's "Men From Earth"
[https://www.goodreads.com/book/show/1369808.Men_from_Earth](https://www.goodreads.com/book/show/1369808.Men_from_Earth)

------
ColinWright
No a book, but here's a thing I wrote, and on which I base a talk and a
workshop:

[https://www.solipsys.co.uk/cgi-
bin/sews.py?HowHighTheMoon](https://www.solipsys.co.uk/cgi-
bin/sews.py?HowHighTheMoon)

It's not all that deep, but I think it's kinda cool.

